# Catch leak befor it ruins wood floors....



## daconiam (Jan 19, 2009)

After a few years I plan to set up my 75 Gallon saltwater tank again..

However..

I have wooden floors (freshly sanded and sealed) and cannot find (if it exists) a "drip pan" to put under my stand.

I was thinking a plastic "pan" with a 2-3" lip to catch a few gallons of water if the unthinkable happened (leaky hose/crack in tank/leaky filter/my oops).

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

It is a drilled tank and never had a problem before but before I fill it up...

Thanks!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Interesting dilemma. 
At your local auto parts store, there's an aluminum pan used to catch oil when doing oil changes on a car. Lip is only perhaps only 1/2" and it would be quite unsightly. 
Not a lot of people put a drip pan around their tank. I had a tank on a wood floor once and after a bunch of spills it never really did damage. Your mileage may vary though! 
Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## daconiam (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! I used to visit this site alot, it even helped me go from Fresh to Saltwater aquariums.

I was kinda thinking like the pad thingy you can put under a grill to keep stuff from any splattered grease from staining a wood deck or even keep any sparks/coals off of the deck.

Kinda like a grill pad but with a bit of a lip. Just big enough to put under the entire stand...? 

Maybe I'm just a bit to paranoid, I've not had problems with any of my tanks before.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I put a towel under my 39 Gal tank to keep the cedar chest (a family heirloom) it was on safe and dry. When I moved the tank, I was shocked to see that the towel did absorb any oops on my part. But it remained damp and ruined the chest. I wouldn't suggest putting any kind of pad down. If there is a spill, wipe it up promptly. If this isn't a built in tank, you would notice any leaks that develope quickly. I think sealing the floor and general housekeeping should be sufficient.


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

is your stand home made or store bought. Ether way if you want to go to home d pot and get rubber ruffing and put that in the bottom of the stand it will help/ with my friends tank witch is a 215 with a 75 under it we used fiberglass and made a tub under it/ and if it leaks at all it will go in there and you can clean it out with a wet vac . hope this helps if you if you need any other help pm me at I will do my best to help
craig


----------

